# DW Review- Adams Total Interior Detailer



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Adams Total Interior Detailer Review.*

1st Up thanks to Jeff for asking me to have a look at another of the Adams Car Care range, for more information please have a look here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

The Adams range of products are proudly made in America and contains some absolute crackers so its going to be interesting to see what they bring to the table for our interiors.

I just want to add to this that i officially hate cleaning the inside of cars so this is why in my car I have banned eating and drinking etc but Mrs P on the other hand has no such qualms so her car is normally a Pigsty

*The Product:*

The sample supplied came in a good quality PET bottle with the usual really smart Adams branding on the label. The label contained all the relevant information on it and I have got to say looked really smart:thumb:

The liquid inside is a mint green colour and smells like baby wipes for some reason.

Adams say:

*Clean and Dress Interior Surfaces In One Easy Step
UV Protection for Your Dash, Door Panels, Leather, Etc. 
Special Odor Neutralizers Kill Unwanted Smells
Anti-Static Formula Helps Prevent Dust Buildup

Adam's Total Interior Detailer is your one step solution for a clean, dressed, and factory looking interior. With Special UV blocking agents, odor neutralizers, and anti-static additives this all-in-one cleaner and dressing is the ultimate solution for moderate to light cleaning on all your interior surfaces including dash, door panels, leather, vinyl, plastic, and similar surfaces.

Formulated with advanced polymers the finish left behind by Adam's Total Interior Detailer is perfectly matte, never greasy, glossy, or shiny. Simply spray the clean scented formula onto the panels to be treated, or to avoid overspray directly onto an Adam's Edgeless Utility Towel, and wipe until the surface appears dry and even. It couldn't be easier to clean, protect, and maintain your interior!

Do you hate when dust builds up on your dash and door panels quickly? So many interior products on the market make dust stick to your interior, but not Adam's Total Interior Detailer! We've added anti-static properties to the formula so each use not only removes dust, but helps prevent it from settling. Odor neutralizers help kill musty odors from wet winter conditions and help remove that lingering french fry smell from a trip thru the drive thru.

110% Guaranteed to be the best one step interior detailer you've ever used we're confident you'll love Adam's Total Interior Detailer! *

Pretty bold claims in the last paragraph so lets see whats what....

*The Method:*

It had been a couple of weeks since I last cleaned inside Mrs P's Mini ad as some of you are aware she uses it alot for work so yeah it was a bit of a pigsty :thumb:



But it is a really good test for interior products as it seems that no 2 surfaces are made of the same material:thumb:

So 1st up the mats were removed and hoovered and the interior carpets were also hoovered and looked alot better so it was just a case of cleaning the surfaces.

So starting at the top the dash board was 1st to receive the Adams treatment, as you can see it was pretty dusty but not too dirty, a small amount of the interior detailer was sprayed onto the dashboard.



The air vents were given a good deep clean using the interior detailer and one of the excellent Adams detailing swabs which are worthy of a mention.



The rest of the dash was was cleaned by working the interior detailer in using a MF applicator which was flipped over to the dry side to buff off, this method worked really well and would recommend it over using 2 separate MF cloths:thumb:

The center console was next on the list, loads of fiddly buttons and knobs here but the Interior detailer and Adams detailing swabs prevailed again and it came up really well with a buff of a MF cloth and looked great with no added sheen or shine.



More work on the gear stick area and switches, a quick spray, worked in with the MF applicator then buffed off with a separate MF cloth this time, this really showed up the cleaning power and the nice clean natural finish.



The Faux brushed aluminium panel also came up looking as good as new with no smears at all :thumb:



All in all Very impressed with the natural OEM finish on all the surfaces including the faux chrome which came up clean with no smears :thumb:

*Price:*

£12.99 for a 16oz bottle and is available from here: http://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/store/p30/Adam's_Total_Interior_Detailer.html

Valuewise at £12.99 this would sit at the higher end of the market but looking at the amount i used (1/8 th of the 4oz sample for the entire interior) I imagine a 16oz bottle would last for a long time.

*Would I use it again?: 
*

This is going to go straight in my car and will sit with the little 'detailing on the road' kit for those times when i am waiting outside a shop for Mrs P.

*Conclusion:*

Adams Total Interior Detailer is a really nice total interior solution, it cleans and dresses all in one, smells great and leaves a clean non greasy finish to all the surfaces.

I didn't manage to test it on a really dirty area so can't really comment on its performance in this respect but in reality you can just grab some APC and attack a dirty mark with that.

If you are looking for a really good quality Interior solution that doesnt leave any oily films then Adams Total Interior Detailer might be the product for you :thumb:



"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "

*Thanks for reading:wave:*


----------

